# Archies Camping



## moch (May 21, 2005)

We are just back from 4689 miles and 5 months away, mostly in Spain for the winter. Looking back over everything now and deciding what worked, what didn't work and what needs repaired!
The one thing that stands out as a success for me is the Archies Camping free downloads. We have a new Sat Nav (Tom Tom) and downloaded Archies Europe before we left home into POI's, so didn't really get a chance to try it out until we got over to France.
Absolutely brilliant and took all the guesswork out of finding the site you wanted. I sometimes find the instructions for ACSI and in particular Camping Cheques sites a bit vague. It certainly stopped comments of "it can't be down here" etc!
I picked this website up from the MHF site, but to anyone who missed the original postings, just put Archies Camping in a google search.
I'll certainly be sending a donation now I know how good it is.

Mags


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks very useful:-

http://www.archiescampings.eu/eng1/


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

yes, Archies for Campsites, and campingcar-infos for aires.

wouldn't be without either of them.


----------

